

Linus got a Nexus One - nuclear_eclipse
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2010/02/happy-camper.html

======
ig1
I'm surprised Google didn't send him one as a freebie

~~~
cdibona
Believe me, he didn't need to buy one.

~~~
buro9
But it's a lot nicer that he did.

I much prefer hearing that people were not given things to make a good review,
but chose to purchase one and loved it. The latter makes me want to buy one,
the former puts me off a little bit as I can't be sure that the good review is
untainted by the freebie.

------
randallsquared
As someone said on the comments to the blog, it seems surprising that he
didn't buy a N900 instead. It's far closer to being a full Linux machine than
the Nexus One.

~~~
tumult
Sometimes you want a phone and not a really bad small PC.

~~~
ez77
I got one N900 and I don't see why it's a bad small PC, let alone a really bad
one. Granted, most interesting tasks involve accessing a remote machine via
ssh, but you can still toy with (for example) ipython, the shell and, in
general, a good number of Debian packages. What is bad about it? (Pricing
shouldn't qualify as part of the diagnosis.)

If anything, I'd say it's a so-so _phone_ =).

------
amichail
_I wasn't enthusiastic about buying a phone on the internet sight unseen, but
the day it was reported that it finally had the pinch-to-zoom thing enabled, I
decided to take the plunge._

Is pinch-to-zoom really that important?

~~~
herval
isn't pinch-to-zoom already available on the iphone for, like, 3 years...?

~~~
Jach
Except the iPhone doesn't run Linux, which is what Linus actually wanted.

~~~
cowmix
While the N900 is a nice phone it still requires too much screwing around for
someone that wants an easy device to use. The Nexus One is that sweet spot of
usability between the iPhone and the N900 _and_ still runs the Linux kernel.

